# Cold, wind, and rain - poos don't like



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

We've bad a storm come in bringing the cold (for us it's cold), wind, and rain. And took forever last night to go pee as Lexi didn't want to get wet and Beemer just takes a long time. They ended up looking semi drowned rats by the time they got in and fell asleep exhausted. Slept almost 8 hours which is pretty good considering no dog park and minimal running around in the house and covered patio (can't walk at night as we keep hearing coyotes when it's dark). This morning woke up to some more rain. Except it was even colder (again it's colder for us) and windier. She went and did her business in less than a few minutes but he was being stubborn again. He keeps wanting to go inside but I won't let him until he's done his business outside as I know he wants to use the doorway to toilet. He eventually goes on the grass and pees right away. She does her #2 and in we go. 10 minutes later he wants out and immediately does the 2 after a few quick sniffing passes. So what I really learned is that they really really really don't like cold, wind, and rain when they have to walk in the gravel. They romp and play in the grass no problem. 

But getting wet takes a lot out of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love seeing them snugged up!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful little ying & yang x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love seeing them snugged up!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Tinman said:


> Beautiful little ying & yang x


It also makes it easier to pet both of them at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is a summer pup.. She hates the rain. I have to accompany her with an umbrella when it's raining!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and this was an exceptionally dry summer.. So she wasn't used to rain!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Nina is a summer pup.. She hates the rain. I have to accompany her with an umbrella when it's raining!


My old dog wouldn't go out if I had an umbrella if she was getting wet, I was getting wet. We don't get rain out here too often but this year has been wetter. These two hate cold water, so the wind and cold made it worse. In the summer they played no problem as it was nice and refreshing Fromm the 100+ degree weather.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> My old dog wouldn't go out if I had an umbrella if she was getting wet, I was getting wet. We don't get rain out here too often but this year has been wetter. These two hate cold water, so the wind and cold made it worse. In the summer they played no problem as it was nice and refreshing Fromm the 100+ degree weather.


Our wetter weather must have gone to you. We are still quite dry here. It's nice but cold. 1 degrees Celsius today.. Hence the girls wearing jumpers.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww they are so cute all snuggled up  It's raining and cold here today. Molly had a Turk episode before going out to do her job


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww they are so cute all snuggled up  It's raining and cold here today. Molly had a Turk episode before going out to do her job


You just can't beat a yellow Molly doggy 
Looks like Turks repairs are baring up x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You just can't beat a yellow Molly doggy
> Looks like Turks repairs are baring up x


Yes Turk is a champ his operation was a success


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Aww they are so cute all snuggled up  It's raining and cold here today. Molly had a Turk episode before going out to do her job


I thought about getting a rain jacket for them. But it really doesn't rain that often. And we are only out in the yard for a few minutes. Rainy days are spent chewing on bully sticks, antlers, Himalayan dog chews, and training inside.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I thought about getting a rain jacket for them. But it really doesn't rain that often. And we are only out in the yard for a few minutes. Rainy days are spent chewing on bully sticks, antlers, Himalayan dog chews, and training inside.


Wow you are lucky it rains here and snows and all sorts of crappy weather I want to live where you live


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Wow you are lucky it rains here and snows and all sorts of crappy weather I want to live where you live


We also have a stretch where it was almost 120 degrees Fahrenheit. And summer is over 100 from May to October. They hate the heat. Just lie there and become crazy in the house. Wake up at 4am to take them to the park to play for 30 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow my dream weather I wonder what they would do if ever they would see snow


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Turns out it's the wind. They didn't mind the cold and rain today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So friggin cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> So friggin cute


It's a good thing they are because they just got a bath yesterday and they look clean in these pictures compared to what their legs and belly look like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

When Rufus was a pup he hated the wind too. You just have to get them used to it. Before too long they'll be out in a gale sailing their ears like wings. It is funny to see. We have snow here already. I'd move to Arizona in a heartbeat!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> When Rufus was a pup he hated the wind too. You just have to get them used to it. Before too long they'll be out in a gale sailing their ears like wings. It is funny to see. We have snow here already. I'd move to Arizona in a heartbeat!


We don't really get wind here either. Usually it's a dust storm so we stay inside for that (no need to scratch corneas). But the rain was being blown almost sideways. That was hard.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Isn't it 4am there? 

I recall trying to make a sandwich there at a tailgate picnic. The bread dried out before I could spread the peanut butter and then we got hit by a dust devil and had to eat grit. I adored the rocks and canyons though! 

I never thought of corneas!  Maybe they need little goggles?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are so cute. Those big eyes!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

